# 1966 Barracuda



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is a model I made patterened after a 1:1 that I had back in the early 90's. It is a combination of the body from the Hurst HEMI Under Glass and an MPC '69 Barracuda chassis, interior and running gear. They actually fit together quite nicely with little modification. Thanks for looking, Mo.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You know Mo, I know you are a Big Time Hemi Guy, there is no doubt about that in my mind, I will have to agree with you on that my friend, "SO AM I", out of everything that Chi -Town (DETROIT CITY) has handed us though out the years, DODGE, PLYMOUTH and CRYSTLER are the closest to my hart as well, NEVER BEEN much of a FORD guy really, I know others are, BUT OH WELL. I can live with a few Chevy's in my life let me tell you, AND STILL DO, But The Cuda will always be the PENCIL OF THE MUSSEL CAR to me, 1970- 1973, as well as the CHARGER LINE. I know this one is NOT the Famous Cuda here I was talking about, but the Barracuda instead, and the First of the line, there is a lot to say about this car I'm sure, and when it is all said and done, THIS IS WHAT YOU HAVE LEFT, it has a Very Dodge looking pedigree with out a Doubt, I can see that in MORE THEN ONE WAY in there cars, Even know it is a Plymouth really, NOT A DODGE. Might be hard pressed to Slam a 440 Hemi Mopar in that 1966, it is a little before its time, BUT I WOULD TRY ANYWAY, What the heck....lol.. 
You know I will tell you here Mo, I have never been ONE OF THOSE GUYS that will give a One or two word response to one of these build on this site here like MANY DO, There are a few that could contest to that now,...lol... I will have to say THAT LOOKS GREAT MAN, think you for posting one of your builds for use to enjoy out here as well, it sure does look nice and a little 1:1 in some of those picture on this end to me as well, AND VERY RED AS WELL DUDE, Every time I have seen a Red Paint job posted out here, Lets just say, It meets with Less them happy faces most of the time anyway, even know there's NOTHING WRONG WITH THATS IN MY HEAD...lol.., But this time IT FITS THIS BUILD UP FORE SURE, Very clean as well and original build dude, Very nice 1:1 looking work on this build Mo, Don't know how many people know you out here as well my friend, but let me just say to those who don't, but yet may still, YOU ARE A HECK OF A GUY MAN and a Great model Builder as well as Many Dimensions to your self I'm Sure in many deferent Fields, I'm very happy to have meet you and am looking forward to a long and prosperous working relationship with you out here and through the Mail dude,......VERY NICE BUILD UP HERE AS WELL, feel free to post ANY OLD builds OLD OR NE ones for us to Enjoy this Hobby With you in that way at ANYTIME MAN, I'm sure I speak for others buy saying that here to, Even If I don't, IT HAS BEEN A PLEASURE PICKING YOUR MIND on model building I hope to learn more from you Extensive Experience in the future.


Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I was trying to get that LONG WINDED message out of the way man, So I could open this package I just got in the mail a few minutes ago, I had to FIGHT MY WAY though the Wild Elk in the yard just now to the mail box to get it, But I think it is worth the effort if they didn't STMP ME TO DEATH, FOR MORE KITS TO BUILD HERE,...lol, A couple of these I have been searching for more then a while now,..I know its off topic, but thought I would toss that one in there, told someone I would post them they got in, ....Mr 440, where are you, THIS GUY IS DODGE all the way as well, you have something in Common here I'm sure..


Ian


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

That yellow Testor's Charger is a great kit man! I am building one of them right now as well. It's going to be Testor's Lacquer Flaming Orange and Black. Hope to post a few pics of that in progress next week.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

My 1:1 car that inspired the build. This is from about 1991. Funny stuff!


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

wow that was fast shipping i'm still screwing arround decided my final order and was thinking about the lifted 4dr Toyota,but have never seen one opened,have you opened yours yet ? if so hows it look ? 

Charger that looks really nice,the stance is perfect, the rear wheelwells look good is that how they are in the kit or did you modify them ?I have the kit but havn't opened it,so any pics of your 1:1 ? by 71 the 500 trim was pretty scarce,I had a 70 500 for a short time then a 71 R/T,know what we sould start a 1:1 pic thread they have one going in the diecast section,anyone interested ?


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Let me go snap some shots Dakota, GIVE ME A MOMENT,.....HOLD ON man,...

And Hey MO, bet you would love to find a time machine and go back to that day again my friend, AM I RIGHT, OR WHAT,.....lol,..In your dreams my friend, IN YOUR DREAMS, but let me know if you do,
I HAVE SOME I WONT TO REVISIT AGAIN MAN...lol....
Picture coming up 440..

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*inside the box*

Hope you don't mind this work here Mo, posting on your build that is, Wouldn't do it if I though you did,... THINKS...


YEAH MAN, and I mean fast Shipping dude,.. Still wait on the Two Willys Coups from Model Round up to show, and I ordered them FIRST, ordered these two days later, AND THERE HERE FIRST, Strange,. 
ALL WHERE NEW and sealed here, PERFICT CONDISTION AS WELL - (NEW CONDISTION), these 4x4's are GREAT MAN, and there prices are Unreal and cheep, anywhere else would have been Twice as much, Not sure what else you where talking about that you wonted to see man, but here is the Toyota 4 Runner, and the Toyota Long Bed.1:24 Scale kits, And I had to open them anyway, TO CHECK CONDISTION, not going to open the Blazer its worth TO MUCH NOW, and there out of stock by now as well I BET, so is one of these Toyota's now after my order when I re-checked....KILLER KITS HERE MAN, hope these pictures help you see what you need to see as well by these shots, Light is hard to see with the glare here but, HERE YOU GO MAN...Hope it helps.....

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I'M THINK TRACTOR PULLING COMPACTION TRUCK BUILD HERE For one of these kits anyway,,,,,,,lol (Yep)...Always wonted to build one of those, for years...
Oh and the tires on these truck kits are HUGE, and a nice Soft Rubber, Brass Axel rods,..BEST I HAVE SEEN on one of these kits,...


Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Ian they do look like nice quality kits,what size do you think the tires are 31s,33s or something bigger ?


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*tires*

Not sure on the size, There large that's for sure, I can tell you that much, and very soft as well like I said, the Inserts are Fixable rubber as well as you can see here, Not sure how they work yet on the build, and the rod is Brass as well, There Perfect 4x4 All terrain tires anyway it looks like, not sure if I will like the rims of not in this kit, If not, I have lots in stock to pick from when the time comes to build, If I'm going to build a Tractor Pulling Rig out of this mess, I will use Much larger scale tires and wheels Out of a Monster Truck kit I have lots of those on the shelf, Or do it the way it calls for will be just as cool really....Anyway Here is a Quick shot of them.


Ian


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

440 dakota
Charger that looks really nice said:


> The body is box stock, I didn't alter a thing on it. It fits the MPC Barracuda chassis almost like a glove. I should have added a little flat stock to the sides of the chassis to make it fit a little better but I didn't. I'll go back and fix that one of these days.
> 
> Yeah, the '71 500 package is just a trim package is all. Mine is Hemi orange in color, white high back buckets, stap stick automatic, A/C, originally a 318 now has a '72 400 bored .030 with a purple shaft Mopar cam, an Edelbrock medium riser and a Holley for juice. I also added a power bulge hood on it. Not finished yet but working on it.


----------

